# New Martin Archery Ad



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)




----------



## bowpro12 (Feb 20, 2003)

*slayr*

Will she be delivering the bow?????

If so, I'll take two - separately of course.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Is it me, or is she not really holding that bow?

Poor photo editing or I need to get my eyes checked.


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

*problem with ad*

i clicked on the pages in front of her but they wouldnt go away


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

*Martin Ad*

Nice Ad. I don't think anyone will really find this offensive. Least I hope not. It is a good ad that shows the features and benefits of the Martin bows. 

Now if we could just get an ad with the features of the Martin model.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

What the heck!!...Why did they cover up their add? 

Also...why did they superimpose the bow in her hand instead of just having her hold one.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

now that is strategic advertisment..


----------



## The Captain (Jun 5, 2002)

The part I find offensive is that which states that they are the most accurate bows in the world!


----------



## The Stan Man (Aug 20, 2003)

*what??*

The part that I find offensive is that they covered up
so much of the girl   

The Stan Man


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

I have 4 problems with this ad...1) the limb window,2)the riser window,3)the cam window, and 4 )the vibration dampener window.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Every manufacturer says their bows are the most accurate in the world so no big deal there.
But the Bowman is by far the strongest bow in the world.
All you have to do is look at one. 
But who cares about the bow when a good looking model is in the pic.
She's no Niki Taylor but looks pretty good.


Sag.


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

She does have her thumb around the riser. Maybe you aren't looking at her hands close enough


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

personally - i think if Martin needs to use "sexy" women to sell their bows - their bows must be lacking in something substantial - especially when they run these type of silly adds to try and sell their traditional bows. To me, these adds are a turn off. Sex and sexuality is used to sell enough - we don't need it to inflitrate what was once a pure sport - archery.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

I just want to knwo who really makes the best limb pockets, fastest cam in the world.......they all state the same things.


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

Ill take a Martin babe over Mathews propaganda any day of the week


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hay what was she holding in the first place??


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

I'll take two. 

By the way was she holding something?


----------



## vodekz (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice ad, but I don't shoot Martin. 
This ad bring positive message and good look. 
Nobody attacks anybody.
Nice looking lady.

Vodek


----------



## K_N (Mar 14, 2003)

Would love to see a better quality image of this one please.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

NOW that is a Bow Holder


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

The Racks Chick isn't too bad. 


Sag.


----------



## WA. Hunter (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't think martin is 'using sexy ads' to sell their bows.

By using sexy women you remember the ad and the name of the manufacturer. I don't think this is one of those cases of 'Sex Sells' i think it's just trying to catch your attention.

I find this a LOT better than the Mathews/Hoyt adds featuring the opposing companies bows in their ads.


----------



## tmbrddl (Feb 21, 2004)

How'd my wifes picture get on here???


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

She's your wife too?


----------



## The Buck (Jul 1, 2002)

How does one get there hands on That Martin Bow Poster ??
Would look REAL GREAT in my garage


----------

